# اقتراح للمنتدى يختص بالايمان المسيحى



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*سلام المسيح مع جميكم *
*اقترح ان يفتتح قسم او حتى موضوع ويكون مثبت ويتم فيه شرح الايمان المسيحى 
منذ بداية الخليقه حتى مجىء رب المجد يسوع المسيح ليصلب على الصليب ويتمم الفداء للبشريه  .
وتوضيح غاية التجسد والنبوات المذكوره فى الكتاب المقدس ومع اقران الموضوع بمنتدى الوعظات والترانيم .
بحيث يكون الموضوع لشرح الايمان المسيحى  فقط  وغاية  الرجاء الذى فينا فى المسيح 
ولا يتضمنه اى نقاش او حوار اسلامى الا لفهم ما يطرح بالموضوع  
بمعنى يكون لشرح الايمان فقط - فى البدىء خلق الله السموات والارض......الى ومن يصبرالى المنتهى فهذا يخلص --نعم انا اتى سريعا)*​*الرب يبارك القائمين على خدمة المنتدى​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح للمنتدى يختص بالايمان المسيحى*

*لكن في قسم خاص بالمسيحيات (اسئلة واجوبة , الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية و ركن الكتاب المقدس ). اطرح اي موضوع انت ويتناقش*


----------



## abn yso3 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح للمنتدى يختص بالايمان المسيحى*

*سلام ونعمه *
*الى الاخ الفاضل ana100 100
مثل هذا الموضوع لم يكن برد او اثنين اذا طرح فى قسم الاسئله والاجوبه واذا طرح لا يمكن غلقه 
او التطرق الى مواضيع جانبيه وخاصة انه سيكون على عدة حلقات قد تطول ولا يمكننى الاجابه على كل الاسئله 
وسيكون هناك اعداد لكل حلقه - برنامج - للسير على خطواته فالموضوع ليس بسهل او هين 
فهناك موضع لكل حلقه ومنها الى الاسئله والاجوبه للمستفسرين او الباحثين عن خلاصهم
وبالطبع لا يمكن لفرد القيام باعداد مثل تلك الحلقات فهذا سيكون على النطاق الواسع
لتوصيل المفهوم المسيحى الى غير المسحيين 
والعمل بكلمة الكتاب المقدس ورب المجد
( اذهبو الى العالم اجمع واكرزو بالانجيل للخليقه كلها   )
( فاذهبو وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم** باسم **الاب والابن والروح القدس *
*هذا ما اقصده فهو ليس موضوع واحد بل سلسله من الحلقات*
*الرب معك​*


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح للمنتدى يختص بالايمان المسيحى*

كتاب كامل بالايمان المسيحي و اركانه سيتم اضافته للموقع في المستقبل القريب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## abn yso3 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح للمنتدى يختص بالايمان المسيحى*

*اشكرك يا ماى روك *
*على الرد وانا ساكون فى انتظار اضافة الكتاب الى الموقع*
*بس عندى عليك قليل*
*اضافة كتاب مثل هذا سيكون بالطعام الدسم لغير المسحيين وخصوصا من يتعاملون مع الله --وكانه واقف بعصايه مستنى الاخطاء --والايمان المسيحى هو ايمان النعمه والحق و الرحمه*
*لكن ممكن لو يتم مناقشة مواضيعه على اجزاء ومراحل* 
*الرب معك*​


----------

